# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Since the cool weather and the bright sun was keeping the fish down and not biting the first three hours where like two weeks. Then the sun went down and the tide rushed out and the next four hours seemed like 20 minutes as fish after fish ate our Rico's and Ziggy's. 20 fish tonight but bigger fish all in all. 


























It ended very well with that 20 inch fish. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish.


----------

